# ways to trigger heat



## gaited horse (May 18, 2009)

my gilt still has not gone in to heat. and its getting towards the end of the the month she is six months old and has done alot of traviling so taking her on a od trip won't work.


----------



## FarmerRob (May 20, 2009)

I found this thread --don't know if anything in it will help but I thought it might be worth a look.  

Here.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 20, 2009)

* Do not promote other cow websites that could be considered in competition to BackYardCows.  Sometimes it may be appropriate to link to another site that has specific information relative to a question, but moderators have to right to remove links and posts at their discretion.

While it still needs adjusting to the new site names, etc., it applies.


----------



## FarmerRob (May 20, 2009)

Kitty, sorry if I transgressed, Mea Culpa, Mea Culpa.
I was not intending to promote anything other than some helpful information about the piggies.


----------



## gaited horse (May 25, 2009)

if my gilt does not go in to heat by june first I am not going to breed her so lets hope she goes in to heat soon


----------

